# First attempt to paint blades



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Hooked the airbrush up for the first time tonight. Probably should have practiced on something before jumping right into it, but the blades didn't turn out terribly bad and I'm sure they'll catch fish.

Here's a few pics 

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

James those blades look great I'm just an a mature Airbrusher myself and if you need help on things there's a lot of very good painters here willing to extend there knowledge those blades look great by the way


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

They came out great! You did a heck of a job especially without any practice. Nice job.


----------



## Mark M (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey James I told you they came out good, still looking for the blades. Will let you know when I get them.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

here was my 2nd attempt... i like a few of them, some didnt turn out so well. I had some issues with splatter this time through


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow!!! 2nd attempt with an airbrush??? You are obviously a natural. They look dynamite! The spatter is most likely caused by small amounts of dry paint in the nozzle. Getting them fully clean also requires some practice.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, i will pull it all apart and do a better cleaning job. 

i have next to zero artistic talent so basic patterns are probably all i will ever paint but who knows maybe ill get the hang of it eventually


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Awesome job.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Round 3


Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow you are really making some nice blades!!! I would like to start painting but just really don't have the time right now


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Not too shabby for round 3, considering that they look as good as anything you can go buy. Very nice work. Keep posting your pics.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

How much does it cost to start out? I want to try and paint my own blades but it seems like it could get expensive


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

EyeCatchEm said:


> How much does it cost to start out? I want to try and paint my own blades but it seems like it could get expensive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I think I have just shy of 200 in the airbrush, compressor and paint. 

I spent about 50 bucks for a bunch of blades and spoons from peerless in cleveland and that is enough to last me for quite awhile.

Harbor freight had the whole set up for 80 or 90 bucks that would probably work just fine.

You could also get on ebay and get the whole set up used pretty cheap 

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

jamesbalog said:


> I think I have just shy of 200 in the airbrush, compressor and paint.
> 
> I spent about 50 bucks for a bunch of blades and spoons from peerless in cleveland and that is enough to last me for quite awhile.
> 
> ...



I live close to you and have no idea where to start! If I get the stuff I need would you be able to help me out?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

EyeCatchEm said:


> I live close to you and have no idea where to start! If I get the stuff I need would you be able to help me out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


sure, it truly isnt very hard at all. I have next to zero talent when it comes to art.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

jamesbalog said:


> sure, it truly isnt very hard at all. I have next to zero talent when it comes to art.



Neither do I! As far as paint what do you use? Do you put like a clear protective coat on top?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

EyeCatchEm said:


> Neither do I! As far as paint what do you use? Do you put like a clear protective coat on top?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


createx.. mostly their floro colors 

ive just been using several coats of rattle can high gloss clear.... ive read that it works but we will see.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well i been messing with it about a year now. After seeing yours I'd throw mine away. I have 3 air brush's but can't get a decent spray from any of them. And the one i did get half way is a gravity feed and now blowing the paint out the top. Even with multiple cleanings. But money is real tight so got to wait for a decent brush. But i was using the spray can clear. I won't recommend it. Keeping the paint on with them is near impossible.
I am going to try the clear on jansnet craft next time. Here its good and hard. I also bought some 2 part epoxy in case.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

viper1 said:


> Well i been messing with it about a year now. After seeing yours I'd throw mine away. I have 3 air brush's but can't get a decent spray from any of them. And the one i did get half way is a gravity feed and now blowing the paint out the top. Even with multiple cleanings. But money is real tight so got to wait for a decent brush. But i was using the spray can clear. I won't recommend it. Keeping the paint on with them is near impossible.
> I am going to try the clear on jansnet craft next time. Here its good and hard. I also bought some 2 part epoxy in case.


Thanks for the advice on the clear, i started a new topic on clear hoping to get some help.... i figure the rattle can will hold it for now while they sit in boxes... once i figure out a good way to clear the blades ill sit down and do a bunch before its time to use them.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Those blades don't look like amateur painting to me. They look pretty professional. Nice job.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

What air brush are you using. Those look extremely nice. Now if your wanting some one to take them out and test them. I'm your man! LOL!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

When will these be available to the general public??? Great job


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

viper1 said:


> What air brush are you using. Those look extremely nice. Now if your wanting some one to take them out and test them. I'm your man! LOL!



Paasche vl with the .5mm needle in it


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Nice job. They will get better and better every time you do a batch.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a few I did last night. I rushed through them and it shows. Airbrushing and rushing don't mix well. 

My clear coat also ruined about 5 blades as soon as I sprayed it. Completely bubbled the paint and it peeled away. I attached a pic of one of the blades that I will use but the rest were just totally destroyed. 

I caught a lot of fish last year on blades similar to the silver willows shown. They were simple to paint and hopefully do well this year.


----------



## paddlejunkie1977 (Sep 19, 2014)

Great job, those blades look good! Nice color combinations. I've always found a better sense of satisfaction catching a fish on a lure I made. Plus it keeps my fishing cravings at bay during the winter months.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

James, great colors and placement. You may be much more artistic that you thought. They really look nice. Epoxy can be a pain in the butt, but you may want to try brushing on a thin coat of 30 minute stuff to clear them. 1 hour is even better but you have to keep them moving until it sets up to avoid sagging and runs. With 2 part epoxy, the longer the drying time the harder the finish. I've never found a spray on clear that I'm happy with. Keep up the good work!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> James, great colors and placement. You may be much more artistic that you thought. They really look nice. Epoxy can be a pain in the butt, but you may want to try brushing on a thin coat of 30 minute stuff to clear them. 1 hour is even better but you have to keep them moving until it sets up to avoid sagging and runs. With 2 part epoxy, the longer the drying time the harder the finish. I've never found a spray on clear that I'm happy with. Keep up the good work!


 I sent him the same message. Lol


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Here is what the epoxy finish looks like.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

All Eyes said:


> James, great colors and placement. You may be much more artistic that you thought. They really look nice. Epoxy can be a pain in the butt, but you may want to try brushing on a thin coat of 30 minute stuff to clear them. 1 hour is even better but you have to keep them moving until it sets up to avoid sagging and runs. With 2 part epoxy, the longer the drying time the harder the finish. I've never found a spray on clear that I'm happy with. Keep up the good work!



When you say keep them moving do you mean rotated every few mins or constantly moving?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

jamesbalog said:


> When you say keep them moving do you mean rotated every few mins or constantly moving?



I was researching and noticed that a lot of guys have little bait drying Ferris wheels... Keeps the clear coat from clumping it seems. I think I'm gonna make one and then get the airbrush supplies


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

sylvan 17 said:


> View attachment 106665
> Here is what the epoxy finish looks like.


Looks good Sylvan! Is that brush painted? And is it a thin or thick coat? Wondering how that would affect the performance if any.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

viper1 said:


> Looks good Sylvan! Is that brush painted? And is it a thin or thick coat? Wondering how that would affect the performance if any.


 Brushed on thin coat. E-tex or epoxy.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

jamesbalog said:


> When you say keep them moving do you mean rotated every few mins or constantly moving?


Blades can be difficult to clear with E-tex or long set epoxy because they just have one hole to attach to. You can tie them on to a drying wheel with wire so they don't move, or hold them with hemostats or whatever just above the hole and rotate them every few minutes using the 30 minute or 1 hour stuff. If you apply it thin enough you shouldn't have any trouble with sags or much added weight.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Painted a few more... Quality hasn't gone up, having problems with the gun throwing chunks. Thought I've been cleaning it well but I guess not.


----------

